# Long day = M3 ZCP



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

sky said:


> Lori,
> 
> Congrats on your new M3. :thumbup: Those wheels definitely look better than the standard
> 19". Out of curiousity, why did you trade in your previous M3? Did you have problems
> with it?


The cost of trading for the new ZCP was significantly less than buying new wheels and tires plus the brakes and new suspension are great. I really like my power rear sunshade and manual seats. This car is everything I want and nothing I don't.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I just returned from a quick drive. I can definatly feel that the car is more agile than my old M3.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

What year was your old M3? How much did this one cost you out the door?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

stylinexpat said:


> What year was your old M3? How much did this one cost you out the door?


My old one was an 04 and it was low milage and like new. I don't have my contract in front of me but I recieved a good deal.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh BTW, my glove box flashlight is black. I thought they were supposed to be white. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Lori said:


> Yes, I did most of the inspection while the car was in the delivery room, then I was escorted into the bay. They put the car on a lift for me and I visually inspected the undercarriage.


Undercarriage inspection? :dunno:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

How does the steering feel. I've only driven a few e46M3s but they felt a bit light on the steering, I was hoping the ZCP would feel a bit less assisted.



Lori said:


> I just returned from a quick drive. I can definatly feel that the car is more agile than my old M3.


----------



## pluckydks (Nov 18, 2004)

swchang said:


> Undercarriage inspection? :dunno:


yeah, what do you need to check for?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Lori said:


> Oh BTW, my glove box flashlight is black. I thought they were supposed to be white. Does anyone know about this?


All black, on the various new E46s I have looked at in recent times. Yes, they used to be white.


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi Lori,

congrats to your gret new M3.. It really looks fabuloud and I am now very happy that I also ordered the ZCP package (wil lgett delivery in February..). Interesting to hear
your comments on the better and tighter handling.. By the way, is the steering wheel the same as in the CSL..? By the way, my colour will be "Carbon Black" with cinnamon- red leather... Thanks for your feedback and keep the pictures coming !

cheers,

thomas :thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

tompat said:


> Hi Lori,
> 
> congrats to your gret new M3.. It really looks fabuloud and I am now very happy that I also ordered the ZCP package (wil lgett delivery in February..). Interesting to hear
> your comments on the better and tighter handling.. By the way, is the steering wheel the same as in the CSL..? By the way, my colour will be "Carbon Black" with cinnamon- red leather... Thanks for your feedback and keep the pictures coming !
> ...


I can't comment on the CSL question becuase I haven't driven one. They don't offer the CSL in the USA. Carbon Black with cinnamon should look very nice.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> How does the steering feel. I've only driven a few e46M3s but they felt a bit light on the steering, I was hoping the ZCP would feel a bit less assisted.


The steering feels quicker. And the car feels light on it's feet.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I took more pics today. Here are some of them.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Here are a few more.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Lori,

Congratulations, a great car. The wheels are tempting me too.

Did you buy this one in the DC area again?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

SteveT said:


> Lori,
> 
> Congratulations, a great car. The wheels are tempting me too.
> 
> Did you buy this one in the DC area again?


Thank you, I got this one from Richmond BMW.


----------



## ///Mottey (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful car, congrats... so jealous


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> Here are a few more.


Does the interior trim look as bright in person? Or is that just the flash? The pics in the press release looked better because the trim was alot more subtle... in the pics it looks very loud. Thanks...

-David


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Dizzy said:


> Does the interior trim look as bright in person? Or is that just the flash? The pics in the press release looked better because the trim was alot more subtle... in the pics it looks very loud. Thanks...
> 
> -David


It's probably the flash. In person it has more of a mat look. It's not as bright as the aluminum trim.
-Lori


----------



## vbbimmer (Oct 4, 2004)

Car looks great--
Two questions-Is ZCP just wheels and if so, size?
I did not see reason for undercarriage inspection in thread.

Also, is ride as harsh on city streets as other M3s?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

vbbimmer said:


> Car looks great--
> Two questions-Is ZCP just wheels and if so, size?
> I did not see reason for undercarriage inspection in thread.
> 
> Also, is ride as harsh on city streets as other M3s?


I don't consider the ride of the M3 to be harsh at all. Firm yes but not harsh. You can definatly feel the road more with ZCP. As for the under carriage inspection. My last car had a panel that wasn't installed correctly.


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*Power rear sunshade*



Lori said:


> I ordered ZCP, moonroof, nav, HK, PDC, power rear sunshade, black leather, xenon lights and heated seats.


How do you order the power rear sunshade? It is not on the BMW web page. Also what was your previous M3? Geir (2004 M3, white cinn.)


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> It's probably the flash. In person it has more of a mat look. It's not as bright as the aluminum trim.
> -Lori


Thanks, good to hear (I have a ZCP arriving this month). A question on the quicker steering ratio... There has been alot of discussion on the boards saying that the quicker ratio (based on the math) would barely be noticable. What is your opinion on that, now that you can directly compare the two? Also, did your old M3 have 18" or 19" wheels?

Thanks

-David


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Geir said:


> How do you order the power rear sunshade? It is not on the BMW web page. Also what was your previous M3? Geir (2004 M3, white cinn.)


My other M3 was very similar except it had power seats. I much prefer the handleing of this car to my previous one. The power rear sunshade used to be a special order option here in the USA. Now it is a priority one, sold car option. The option code # is 415.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Dizzy said:


> Thanks, good to hear (I have a ZCP arriving this month). A question on the quicker steering ratio... There has been alot of discussion on the boards saying that the quicker ratio (based on the math) would barely be noticable. What is your opinion on that, now that you can directly compare the two? Also, did your old M3 have 18" or 19" wheels?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -David


 My previous M3 had 18" wheels. It handled very well. The steering actually feels quite a bit quicker on this one though. This car doesn't seem plow through the corners as much and there is significantly less body roll. The whole driving experience is different. It feels like a lighter, tighter set-up all around. I hope this helps. BTW, how did you configure your ordered ZCP?


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

What does "Now itis a priority one, sold car option" mean? Also; do you miss the power seats? What year was your previous M3? This is an addictive car, isn't it? Sincerely, Geir


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*No SMG*




Lori said:


> My other M3 was very similar except it had power seats. I much prefer the handleing of this car to my previous one. The power rear sunshade used to be a special order option here in the USA. Now itis a priority one, sold car option. The option code # is 415.


I just realized you have the manual and not SMG. What gives? Sincerely, Geir


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Geir said:


> What does "Now itis a priority one, sold car option" mean? Also; do you miss the power seats? What year was your previous M3? This is an addictive car, isn't it? Sincerely, Geir


Priority one sold car means that a customer has specified a car to be built and that car is ear-marked for that customer. My other one was a 2004. I don't miss the power seats. The power seats with width adjustable lumbar are nice though.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Geir said:


> I just realized you have the manual and not SMG. What gives? Sincerely, Geir


I like shifting gears myself. Some like SMG others like stick.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> My previous M3 had 18" wheels. It handled very well. The steering actually feels quite a bit quicker on this one though. This car doesn't seem plow through the corners as much and there is significantly less body roll. The whole driving experience is different. It feels like a lighter, tighter set-up all around. I hope this helps. BTW, how did you configure your ordered ZCP?


Sounds promising. I'm coming from an S2000, so I was thinking I'd have to modify the suspension to keep the tight and nimble feeling I'm used to, but it sounds like I may be able to leave it alone. We'll see...

I ordered a steel gray with ZCP, Moonroof, Xenons, Manual black leather seats (I'm 6'2" and needed the extra inch or two that the manual seats give), HK sound, and SMG (that was a tough descision... I hope I made the right one. :eeps: I actually ordered SMG, then had them change it to 6MT, then back to SMG again after more test drives)

I'm also getting a stock alarm and maybe a 6 CD changer, depending on whether or not it plays MP3 disks.

-David


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

Have you tried the SMG? Geir


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Dizzy said:


> Sounds promising. I'm coming from an S2000, so I was thinking I'd have to modify the suspension to keep the tight and nimble feeling I'm used to, but it sounds like I may be able to leave it alone. We'll see...
> 
> I ordered a steel gray with ZCP, Moonroof, Xenons, Manual black leather seats (I'm 6'2" and needed the extra inch or two that the manual seats give), HK sound, and SMG (that was a tough descision... I hope I made the right one. :eeps: I actually ordered SMG, then had them change it to 6MT, then back to SMG again after more test drives)
> 
> ...


I waffled on the SMG/stick thing too. I know I like to drive the stick and I'm not sure about SMG. I've alway liked the feeling of shifting the gears even if I'm not that good at it. I had actually decided on SMG for a change, then I went home and took my previous M3 (stick) out for a drive and said to myself, "wait, what am I doing? I like shifting" So I called my dealer and switched back to stick. Call me a hippie but I like the raw experience of shifting.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Dizzy said:


> Sounds promising. I'm coming from an S2000, so I was thinking I'd have to modify the suspension to keep the tight and nimble feeling I'm used to, but it sounds like I may be able to leave it alone. We'll see...
> 
> I ordered a steel gray with ZCP, Moonroof, Xenons, Manual black leather seats (I'm 6'2" and needed the extra inch or two that the manual seats give), HK sound, and SMG.
> 
> -David


Your car sounds like a nice one. I guess you don't care for heated seats. Are you special ordering the car in Steel Gray or are you getting Silver Gray. They are both nice colors. Steel Gray is a bit more blue than Silver Gray.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Geir said:


> Have you tried the SMG? Geir


Yes I've driven SMG a few times. It was fun but everytime I get back in my car with a stick shift I realize that I prefer shifting the gears myself.


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

I feel the same way you do, but then, after what I read about the SMG phenomenon, I tried the SMG: After that I changed my mind. BTW your car is beautiful. After reading your posts, I want the Competition package, although it is only a "slight" (No HP) upgrade. The handling is really what this car is about. When you get a chance, try the SMG; it is really radical. Thank you, Geir


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> Your car sounds like a nice one. I guess you don't care for heated seats. Are you special ordering the car in Steel Gray or are you getting Silver Gray. They are both nice colors. Steel Gray is a bit more blue than Silver Gray.


RE: SMG, its a gamble for sure. I love shifting too and I worry about getting bored with the SMG, but as for now, the paddle shifters are too cool. After the S2k, which has an amazing tranny with very short precise throws (and a perfect seating/shifting position), the M3 tranny felt very sloppy and awkward in comparison, so even if I did go with the stick, a Short Shift kit was on my list of must do's.

Heated seats? In Los Angeles? Definately not needed.

I actually prefer Steel grey, but since its not a standard color anymore, I didn't want to pay the xtra $$ for it. Its like $2k or something for a custom color?

-David


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Geir said:


> I feel the same way you do, but then, after what I read about the SMG phenomenon, I tried the SMG: After that I changed my mind. BTW your car is beautiful. After reading your posts, I want the Competition package, although it is only a "slight" (No HP) upgrade. The handling is really what this car is about. When you get a chance, try the SMG; it is really radical. Thank you, Geir


I have a feeling I would enjoy SMG after a while behind the wheel. Maybe that will be my justification for my next car. :thumbup: Thank you for your compliments.
-Lori


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Dizzy said:


> RE: SMG, its a gamble for sure. I love shifting too and I worry about getting bored with the SMG, but as for now, the paddle shifters are too cool. After the S2k, which has an amazing tranny with very short precise throws (and a perfect seating/shifting position), the M3 tranny felt very sloppy and awkward in comparison, so even if I did go with the stick, a Short Shift kit was on my list of must do's.
> 
> Heated seats? In Los Angeles? Definately not needed.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about the shifter feeling different from the S2000. That car is a tight little meanie. Have you had an opportunity to drive a 2005 997 Carrera S yet? The shifter on that thing is nice. I saw a beautiful Silver Gray M3 on my way to pick up my new car. Silver Gray really is a gorgeous color on an M3. I especially like it with Imola Red interior.


----------



## Geir (May 16, 2004)

*Smg*



Lori said:


> Yes I've driven SMG a few times. It was fun but everytime I get back in my car with a stick shift I realize that I prefer shifting the gears myself.


Sorry, I didn't see the previous post where you indicated you had tried the SMG. To me, it makes it easier to just focus on driving (steering and power) and not anything else. I believe it is the future. However, your review of the Comp. Package will send me to the dealer for an uppgrade. I don't like the new Bangle design as much. I love the current 3 series design. Geir


----------



## pluckydks (Nov 18, 2004)

Sweet ride...

I have an Estoril ZCP on order (who knows when it's coming though)...6 speed vs SMG was my hardest choice also. I ended up choosing SMG though. Dizzy, where in Los Angeles are you?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

pluckydks said:


> Sweet ride...
> 
> I have an Estoril ZCP on order (who knows when it's coming though)...6 speed vs SMG was my hardest choice also. I ended up choosing SMG though. Dizzy, where in Los Angeles are you?


Estoril ZCP. That will be one sweet ride.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

Lori said:


> I know what you mean about the shifter feeling different from the S2000. That car is a tight little meanie. Have you had an opportunity to drive a 2005 997 Carrera S yet? The shifter on that thing is nice. I saw a beautiful Silver Gray M3 on my way to pick up my new car. Silver Gray really is a gorgeous color on an M3. I especially like it with Imola Red interior.


997? No, but I'm sure its great. $60k is pushing it for a car right now, so $80k+ would be out of the question. I'd be afraid to test drive the thing... I have no will power... I'd probably end up buying the damn thing 

The black looks sweet... but after owning a black integra, I swore I'd never get a black car again. Looked great, but too hard to keep clean, and I wound up with perminant waterspots on it after 5 years...

-David


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

pluckydks said:


> Sweet ride...
> 
> I have an Estoril ZCP on order (who knows when it's coming though)...6 speed vs SMG was my hardest choice also. I ended up choosing SMG though. Dizzy, where in Los Angeles are you?


Westchester (LAX). Work in Venice.

-David


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

Lori said:


> I can't comment on the CSL question becuase I haven't driven one. They don't offer the CSL in the USA. Carbon Black with cinnamon should look very nice.


Thanks Lori !

I am an M3 newcomer..so it's good to hear that the overall feeling of the ZCP is actually more nimble with better cornering, etc... I just wished, they would have also included a somewhat different exhaust with the ZCP package..this could have even boosted the
power somewhat.. Do you think there is possibly a slightly different sound to the ZCP package, compared to the standard M3..?

Cheers,

Thomas


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

tompat said:


> Thanks Lori !
> 
> I am an M3 newcomer..so it's good to hear that the overall feeling of the ZCP is actually more nimble with better cornering, etc... I just wished, they would have also included a somewhat different exhaust with the ZCP package..this could have even boosted the
> power somewhat.. Do you think there is possibly a slightly different sound to the ZCP package, compared to the standard M3..?
> ...


I have noticed that it has a slightly lower tone than my last one. I don't know whether this is just because it is new or what.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

tompat said:


> Thanks Lori !
> 
> I am an M3 newcomer..so it's good to hear that the overall feeling of the ZCP is actually more nimble with better cornering, etc... I just wished, they would have also included a somewhat different exhaust with the ZCP package..this could have even boosted the
> power somewhat.. Do you think there is possibly a slightly different sound to the ZCP package, compared to the standard M3..?
> ...


No exhaust is going to noticeably boost the M3's power. These engines are highly turned out of the box.

The exhaust and engine are unchanged between the stock M3 and the ZCP, so any sound difference is only due to an exhaust not being broken in. I've noticed that mine has become a little louder during it's first year of life.

Alex


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> No exhaust is going to noticeably boost the M3's power. These engines are highly turned out of the box.
> 
> The exhaust and engine are unchanged between the stock M3 and the ZCP, so any sound difference is only due to an exhaust not being broken in. I've noticed that mine has become a little louder during it's first year of life.
> 
> Alex


Yep, That's what I figured.


----------



## ninekrpm (Jan 3, 2005)

This is officially my first post...

I am a new M3 owner awaiting delivery - currently scheduled for the 17th - 19th of January. 

Similar to another member I am also coming from the S2000 world. I must add that the S2000 has one of the best tranies I have experianced...I have test driven both the MT and SMG M3, and I opted to go with the MT. But the MT on the M3 has noticibly long shifts compare to the S2000...one of my first three mods includes a short-shifter...any recomendations out there...

Anyhow, just like a few other members, I am also awaiting delivery of an 05 with the competetion package...I have not owned any other M's, so I have very little to compare the competetion package to any other M's...but it is satisfying to hear all this positive feedback...

I do have a question about the callipers...I know the front rotors have been upgraded for the competetion package, does this include any upgrades to the callipers...and lastly what is the calliper config (i.e. 2 piston, 4 piston, etc...)

Lori - could I ask you to post some snaps of your wheels upclose...would like to get some more insight to the wheels, rotors and brake setup...


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Here you go. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

ninekrpm said:


> ... But the MT on the M3 has noticibly long shifts compare to the S2000...one of my first three mods includes a short-shifter...any recomendations out there...


The AutoSolutions Ultimate seems to be a favorite, but is harder to install than most...

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=52155&page=2&pp=10



ninekrpm said:


> I do have a question about the callipers...I know the front rotors have been upgraded for the competetion package, does this include any upgrades to the callipers...and lastly what is the calliper config (i.e. 2 piston, 4 piston, etc...)
> 
> Lori - could I ask you to post some snaps of your wheels upclose...would like to get some more insight to the wheels, rotors and brake setup...


I think they are single caliper (much to the annoyance of many). More pics...

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=52034

-David

BTW, http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=9 is one of the most active M3 forums I've found. Lots of good info...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Dizzy said:


> I think they are single caliper (much to the annoyance of many).


I think you mean single piston. Anyway, multiple-pot calipers are no indicator of stopping power and stopping capability.

Alex


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 29, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> I think you mean single piston. Anyway, multiple-pot calipers are no indicator of stopping power and stopping capability.
> 
> Alex


DOH! yes...

-David


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

You guys will enjoy your cars no matter what you do. The car is great with SMG or MT, it's just a little different.

Have they painted the calipers glossy black or is that from the photo?

I've gotta check for the part number on the wheels.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

SMG is OK when it works. (My tranny broke once and hasn't been the same since. I'm waiting for it to break again.)

While it's fun on the track, it sucks in traffic.

I like SMG, but it isn't the revelation a lot of people think it is.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> SMG is OK when it works. (My tranny broke once and hasn't been the same since. I'm waiting for it to break again.)
> 
> While it's fun on the track, it sucks in traffic.
> 
> I like SMG, but it isn't the revelation a lot of people think it is.


Why does it suck in traffic? Is it any better in automatic mode, or does it suck in both manual and auto modes?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Very nice car, Lori! :thumbup: I love those wheels! 

Do you have any pic of your previous M?

Now, for some weird reason I thought ZCP only comes with SMG...maybe I am confused it with the CSL. :eeps:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

swchang said:


> Why does it suck in traffic? Is it any better in automatic mode, or does it suck in both manual and auto modes?


I don't think it sucks in traffic, JMO...the automodes can be 'helpful' in certain situations, but you def don't want to use it all the time.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

swchang said:


> Why does it suck in traffic? Is it any better in automatic mode, or does it suck in both manual and auto modes?


The 2-1 downshift that it does by itself in manual mode is rather abrupt and jarring.

In really heavy traffic I've found taking it down to S1-S2 stops it from shifting into 1st gear so much and it will do more 2nd gear starts which is much smoother.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

bren said:


> The 2-1 downshift that it does by itself in manual mode is rather abrupt and jarring.


Mine does not do this. It stays in second till I'm at, or very close to, a stop. Even then it's very transparent. You certainly can hear it, but little else.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

AJAX said:


> Mine does not do this. It stays in second till I'm at, or very close to, a stop. Even then it's very transparent. You certainly can hear it, but little else.


The 3 SMG cars that I've driven all do.

You must get on the brakes much harder than I do when coming to a stop :dunno:


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Cruise control keeps me from attracting unwanted attention from minions of the law.
It's just TOO easy to gradually accellerate without noticing it until you see those RED/BLUE lights behind you.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I have never tracked a car although I would like to. I don't use cruise control and the Blue Tooth can wait. This car isn't my daily driver. I like the entire package for reasons of both asthetics and performance. The wheels are silver inside. 
-Lori


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Thanks Lori....it is a nice package. You should sign up some day and track your car...it's addicting. I did it once 10 years ago and I haven't stopped.....4 M3's and an M5. Of all the cars, the E46 is great on the track with SMG (the reason I have SMG). I would be interested in how the "lower level" DSC works on the track. It would be nice to have the security of DSC without it getting in the way totally on the track. Regular DSC works fine on the track except that I find it doesn't give back the power fast enough. It cuts in instantly and then keeps on working even after the car is out of trouble. I drive without it on the track, but I did try it several times.

Enjoy your car...M3's are so much fun. You've got quite the task to keep Jet Black spotless. I'm lazy....I bought silver....he he.



Lori said:


> I have never tracked a car although I would like to. I don't use cruise control and the Blue Tooth can wait. This car isn't my daily driver. I like the entire package for reasons of both asthetics and performance. The wheels are silver inside.
> -Lori


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh I hear you on cruise control. I rarely use it, but it comes in handy on the freeway when I want to stretch and exercise my right foot. It's also great in known speed trap areas. Without cruise control I find myself a lot of the time having the car creap up to 90 or so, and so with the OBC with nav, I set the speed beeper at 90 to remind me.



e36M3r said:


> Bluetooth is not only available it's already in there, (unlike your 04) when you order Nav and Assist. (though you may want to add the voice module). I have my own opinions of those that purchase M3s and plan to use cruise control :tsk: I did try it once on my e36, just to make sure it worked, that was oh... 7.5 years ago.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> Oh I hear you on cruise control. I rarely use it, but it comes in handy on the freeway when I want to stretch and exercise my right foot. It's also great in known speed trap areas. Without cruise control I find myself a lot of the time having the car creap up to 90 or so, and so with the OBC with nav, I set the speed beeper at 90 to remind me.


I have my beeper set at 60 mph. I know what you mean about the speed creeping up. When you take the car to the track does it get all scratched up and chipped ?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Bluetooth is not only available it's already in there, (unlike your 04) when you order *Nav and Assist.* (though you may want to *add the voice module*). I have my own opinions of those that purchase M3s and plan to use cruise control :tsk: I did try it once on my e36, just to make sure it worked, that was oh... 7.5 years ago.


... only Assist have to be ordered to have Bluetooth. And without the voice button in the steering wheel the voice module is useless in the ZCP.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

On the track I use the Colgan bra which protects the front end of the car. I also have the x-pel headlight and foglight kit which keeps the plastic of the headlights and glass of the foglights from getting pitted. The only problem or damage ever in 10 years was a rock cracking my windshield as a high powered Porsche "left me in the dust".



Lori said:


> I have my beeper set at 60 mph. I know what you mean about the speed creeping up. When you take the car to the track does it get all scratched up and chipped ?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Lori said:


> I have my beeper set at 60 mph. I know what you mean about the speed creeping up. When you take the car to the track does it get all scratched up and chipped ?


60 mph? Do you never drive on the highway, or is that for neighborhood streets? :stickpoke


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

That's why you need Nav, there is a phone button there



Technic said:


> ... only Assist have to be ordered to have Bluetooth. And without the voice button in the steering wheel the voice module is useless in the ZCP.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a link from the BMW announcement of ZCP essenitally it says:

1) Cruise control, multi-function steering wheel functions (including telephone) and BMW Assist are removed when ZCP is ordered. Telephone function and BMW Assist are available in combination with the navigation system (609).

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=45380&highlight=telephone+function



Technic said:


> ... only Assist have to be ordered to have Bluetooth. And without the voice button in the steering wheel the voice module is useless in the ZCP.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> That's why you need Nav, there is a *phone button* there


... can you activate the *voice module* , i.e. pressing and holding, using that button? I cannot do that in my 2004 Nav, only make phone calls from the phone book and number by number using the Telephone screen.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> Here's a link from the BMW announcement of ZCP essenitally it says:
> 
> 1) Cruise control, multi-function steering wheel functions (including telephone) and BMW Assist are removed when ZCP is ordered. *Telephone function and BMW Assist are available in combination with the navigation system (609).*
> 
> http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=45380&highlight=telephone+function


BMWNA is like the Twilight Zone... how Assist can be "removed" if it is an optional equipment? Specially if it can still be ordered with the ZCP *without* the Nav according to the BMWNA site.

Maybe this is the same person (in your attached link) that initially wrote in the BMWNA site that the front wheels of the ZCP were 8.5" when in fact they are 8.0"...


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

It appears likely from the press releases, we will need someone to test it to know for sure.



Technic said:


> ... can you activate the *voice module* , i.e. pressing and holding, using that button? I cannot do that in my 2004 Nav, only make phone calls from the phone book and number by number using the Telephone screen.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe you only need the button in the (ghast) much hated rectangular mirror (which I personally prefer) in order to use Assist.



Technic said:


> how Assist can be "removed" if it is an optional equipment? Specially if it can still be ordered with the ZCP *without* the Nav according to the BMWNA site.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> I believe you only need the button in the (ghast) much hated rectangular mirror (which I personally prefer) in order to use Assist.


That's my point... I think that the real configuration is:

a) if you want the telephone _preparation_ you have to order Nav
b) if you want Bluetooth with that phone you have to order Nav *and* Assist
c) if you want only Assist you have to order Assist and the Bluetooth is disabled (as in 2004's), no Nav is required to have Assist *only*

Voice activation: 
a) is not possible to add the module at all (no support)
b) the Nav phone button is software/hardware enabled to substitute the voice button in the steering wheel by pressing and holding it.

Sooner or later some ZCP owner will answer this question... one thing is for sure: I'm getting those wheels.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

swchang said:


> 60 mph? Do you never drive on the highway, or is that for neighborhood streets? :stickpoke


 :rofl: So funny :rofl:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jim in Oregon said:


> One more question on the wheels....are the insides of the rims black like the regular rims and the optional 19" rims. I like the black as they don't show the brake dust inside. It looks like those csl-type wheels would show all the dust inside the wheel when someone came up close to look at the wheels and brakes.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The inside of the CSL wheel design looks like it would be easy to clean with a brush and or a pressure washer.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

SteveT said:


> The inside of the CSL wheel design looks like it would be easy to clean with a brush and or a pressure washer.


My wheels don't seem to be getting dirty as fast as the others. Maybe the cross drilled brakes have something to do with that.


----------



## tompat (Dec 26, 2004)

:thumbup: 

Hi Lory,

Tanks for the info... Do you think the rims are actually the CSL rims, or are they slightly different ? How do you like the Alcantara steering wheel sofar..? I guess it is a little thicker than the standard steering wheel and I hope the overall feeling is better...Do you think the Alcantara will wear-off quickly..? I am already very excited, as I will get my CZP car in a bout 2-3 weeks ...

Cheers !

Thomas


----------

